# Multiple problems all at once - firewall, antimalware, updates



## Earthly Alien (Jun 17, 2011)

(Win 7 Home Premium 32 bit on HP G-60 laptop)
2 days ago AVG Free 2014 stopped responding from the start menu, context menu, and taskbar. It was there, just not doing anything that I could see. The AVG site suggested un- and reinstalling. I uninstalled, and downloaded AVG Free 2015. It won't connect to the server to complete installation. I turned on Windows Security Essentials for a stopgap. I have checked and it's not a router/modem, firewall, or settings issue. 
Meantime, most of my other antimalware programs also won't update: Windows Security Essentials, Malwarebytes Antimalware, Spywareblaster, and SUPERAntispyware all won't connect to their servers (The non-malware-related software I downloaded from Ashampoo won't connect to activate the licenses either.). Spybot S&D updated OK on the 2nd attempt.
I can get online with my browsers and a P2P program but Comodo Firewall isn't responding to my attempts to get any other programs through. As another stopgap I opened Windows Firewall and TinyWall but the combination didn't work well so I stopped TinyWall. None of it changed the basic problem.
I get an error message when I try to connect to the Panda online scanner and to some tech-related sites but not others.
I am trying to fix things in bits and pieces but can't see an over-all or systematic way to do it.
I will appreciate any help.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Please click on the link in my signature and post the requested information.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I am beginning to think you picked up some kind of malware.

BG


----------

